# Hyatt Coconut plantation - PICTURES



## Zac495 (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=16020014&uid=500274&members=1


----------



## kitkatRN (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics Ellen! I would really like to go there one day. I don't think I've ever seen it to trade into though. I can dream can't I?
Thanks again for the pictures!
Sincerely
Kat


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2007)

There was a unit on II's site today.  

So didn't you take pictures of the interior of the unit.  I would love to see the inside.  Although I have seen the website.  

There were some weeks for early June for a few weeks that I watched disappear--one by one.  I guess I need to wait for a while until we schedule anything at any beach location.  I really love Hawaii, our trip is already planned, and the cost is almost the same.


----------



## Transit (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## mesamirage (Apr 14, 2007)

kitkatRN said:


> Thanks for the great pics Ellen! I would really like to go there one day. I don't think I've ever seen it to trade into though. I can dream can't I?
> Thanks again for the pictures!
> Sincerely
> Kat


 
Its an easy trade... just pick up a Hyatt resale...  

As an owner of Starwood and Hyatt, Hyatt just doesn't get enough posts/conversations on the forums.  Fantastic resort collection but it doesn't seem like there are very many of us Hyatt owners on the TUG BBS.  Bummer it would be good to have more discussions about Hyatt and how to use the system.  We have been to 7 of the 13 resorts... looking forward to getting to the rest!!

Thanks for the pictures!  Sneak in a few more of the resort next time to tease us a bit more!


----------



## kitkatRN (Apr 14, 2007)

I would love to buy a Hyatt property- esp. Coconut Plantation but that will have to wait a little longer. I have to be prepared to play the renting game then because I will have too many weeks to use per year than vacation time. I've heard really great things about Hyatt and think they have quality resorts.Thanks for the advice. 
Sincerely
Kat


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 14, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Its an easy trade... just pick up a Hyatt resale...
> 
> As an owner of Starwood and Hyatt, Hyatt just doesn't get enough posts/conversations on the forums.  Fantastic resort collection but it doesn't seem like there are very many of us Hyatt owners on the TUG BBS.  Bummer it would be good to have more discussions about Hyatt and how to use the system.  We have been to 7 of the 13 resorts... looking forward to getting to the rest!!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!  Sneak in a few more of the resort next time to tease us a bit more!



Yes- You're right. I never think of it while I'm there. I'm a person picture taker. I promise to do better next time!!!


----------



## househtr123 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Pix - interior*

The interior pix on the website are exactly what you get, you can feel comfortable looking at them.  Overall it is VERY nice place, spent a week there last year.  The units look just like the pix on the brochure/website, i was surprised.  Master bath is great - huge, separate shower and large tub.  I own and am going twice this year to CP myself AND I gave away a week in a studio.  I agree with the statement not too much on the forums for Hyatt - we need more postings. As an owner i have gotten both weeks I wanted this year with NO problem - booked the last week (actually last night) of my booking period.  Hyatt is great and has fabulous properties - love the pool at CP. 

Does anyone know if they are doing construction on Phase II yet?


----------

